# Petco Rescue! Meet Gia!!



## bettaloverforever16 (Jan 14, 2011)

My old betta Floaty died a few days ago, and I wanted to get a new betta. So my family and I went to a local Petco, and went looking for the betta section. When I got there, one female caught my eye right away. A little white female with light red fins. She was swimming around slowly, and showed no signs of diesese. I looked at all other bettas and kept going back to the little female. I fianlly decided to get her, despite the sneers from my family. Once we got home I put her in, and she adjusted great. She ate right away, swam all around exploring.

Sorry for the pics, they might be large.





































Does anyone know what her spacific tail type and color name is? Her body is almost clear, you can see some of her organs, with a light green sheen over it. Her fins are a light red with a green sheen over it also. Thanks!!


----------



## Pewmew (Jul 30, 2011)

I think she's a veiltail. She's very pretty and cute


----------



## bettaloverforever16 (Jan 14, 2011)

Thank you <3 My family thought she was boring XD

Now looking for the color name.


----------



## fleetfish (Jun 29, 2010)

She *might* be an orange dalmatian girl. It's really hard to tell though. She could also be a red cambodian. No matter what she is, she's certainly adorable. I wouldn't have been able to resist her either!


----------



## bettaloverforever16 (Jan 14, 2011)

Thanks! I think she's probaubly a red cambodian, her fins are starting to darken.


----------



## namelessfish (Dec 29, 2010)

awh shes so cute! but you didn't rescue her, you bought her


----------



## bettaloverforever16 (Jan 14, 2011)

In my brain any Petco betta is a rescue <3


----------



## Indyfishy (May 31, 2010)

she's adorable!!!! I'd call her a pastel veiltail =D are you getting new tank for her??? Females are good jumpers, and that bowl is awful high up D=


----------



## bettaloverforever16 (Jan 14, 2011)

I'll be putting some clingwrap up there with some holes punched into it, don't worry 

Thanks! Her fins are gettign redder too.


----------



## bettaloverforever16 (Jan 14, 2011)

I'm also hoping in October I can get a new tank for her, so she can be in a bigger bowl or something.


----------



## Indyfishy (May 31, 2010)

Ooooo awesome!!! Post some updated pictures for us once she's fully colored up =D That'd be awesome, even just a gallon fish bowl is great!


----------



## bettaloverforever16 (Jan 14, 2011)

It's a 0.75 gallon tank, but I make sure do to water chanegs everyday.

I'll be sure to psot pics when she's all settled in! She's even eating, she did right away XD


----------



## Indyfishy (May 31, 2010)

Yay, that's a great sign!!!! Sounds like she's a happy and healthy little girl =D


----------



## bettaloverforever16 (Jan 14, 2011)

Yep <3 First female I've had too. Do females act dif?


----------



## Indyfishy (May 31, 2010)

They can be more active than the males since they don't have all that tale and fins to haul around, but ultimately it just depends on their personality/level of care =)


----------



## BlueEyes (Jul 19, 2011)

Aw she's pretty! And it's great that she adjusted nicely. It's hard to get perky bettas from Petco/Petsmart


----------



## bettaloverforever16 (Jan 14, 2011)

OK, that's for sure. She swims a lot more than my other other bettas XD

Thanks BlueEyes!!


----------



## bahamut285 (Dec 10, 2010)

She looks really cute! I can't wait to see pictures when she colours up


----------



## bettaloverforever16 (Jan 14, 2011)

I'll be sure to post 'em <3


----------



## Neil D (Apr 10, 2011)

Aww, those hanging bowls are dangerous and can't be heated. Please get at lest a 2 gallon drum bowl and a heater. She's so cute though!!!!


----------



## bettaloverforever16 (Jan 14, 2011)

Don't you think I'm trying? My parents are the issue.


----------



## bettaloverforever16 (Jan 14, 2011)

She's colored up, and I will be posting pics later


----------



## Neil D (Apr 10, 2011)

Yeah I think your not trying. You're a horrible person. 

:-D JUST KIDDING! Look at the look on your face! Parents get in the way of EVERYTHING! I understand. lol yeah, if my pants werent in the way, I would have like 10 70gallon tanks around my house.


----------



## bettaloverforever16 (Jan 14, 2011)

Same, I'd keep all my bettas in 100 gallon tanks XD

My camera's not coporating, so I'll either be posting pcis later tonight, or tomorrow.


----------



## Pitluvs (Jun 22, 2011)

She looks like a girl version of my Twitch! Can't wait to see how she colors up, my boy is too


----------



## bettaloverforever16 (Jan 14, 2011)

Thanks


----------



## bettaloverforever16 (Jan 14, 2011)

Here's Gia today!!


----------



## Tikibirds (May 26, 2011)

If you want her to have more room for cheap, you can always use storage containers. I use them to house new bettas till I can get proper tanks for them. They arent the most attractive thing in the world to house a fish in, but they are cheap and come in a variety of sizes :-D 



> if my pants werent in the way, I would have like 10 70gallon tanks around my house.


Your pants are in the way? LMAO 
Awsome typo!


----------



## Neil D (Apr 10, 2011)

Parents...


----------



## bettaloverforever16 (Jan 14, 2011)

I was tired XD

I think Gia is done coloring up  I think she colored up quote nicely if I do say so myself. XD First female I've had.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Neil D said:


> Yeah I think your not trying. You're a horrible person.
> 
> :-D JUST KIDDING! Look at the look on your face! Parents get in the way of EVERYTHING! I understand. lol yeah, if my pants werent in the way, I would have like 10 70gallon tanks around my house.


Pants? ROFL!!!


----------



## Sarahlydear (Feb 21, 2011)

How could they say she was boring! She's adorable! Even before she colored up but especially after. Congrats on your new baby girl and they're a lot of fun. I only have one female but she is a lot braver and funner than my male...though he is a scardey cat  gotta love'm all.


----------



## bettaloverforever16 (Jan 14, 2011)

Gia's dead


----------



## Neil D (Apr 10, 2011)

Aww I'm so sorry bettalover!!


----------



## SassyBetta (Aug 1, 2011)

OH im so sory bettalover  im sory for your loss she was so cute  but shill look over you and your other bettas and keep and eye on things


----------

